# Need CMYK Value for ROYAL BLUE on DTG printer



## KDKshop (Jan 1, 2011)

I have tried and tried to get a ROYAL BLUE to print right on my DTG. It is either too light or too purple.
What is the CMYK value you are using for Royal Blue?


----------



## red514 (Jul 21, 2009)

I have found Royal blues and nice Reds to be the biggest challenge to reproduce. What machine and inks are you using?
is the royal blue you are going for close to Pantone Reflex Blue C or closer to Pantone Blue 072 C?

is this printing onto a white garment or a white underbase?


----------



## kevrokr (Feb 26, 2007)

You're going to find that there are certain RGB values that cannot be achieved with current ink sets.


----------



## spiderx1 (Oct 12, 2009)

Well don't give up yet. Check out this article. http://www.thinkpro.net/webDesign-p.../blog-randy/why-blue-print-turn-purple-or-gre
The purple tinge is common on CMYK printers not just DTGs. Follow the instructions in this article and play with saturation and you can find some nice blues. Also print some color swatches, then you can use the eye dropper tool in Corel or PS to get the values, record them or and make a custom color palate just for you.


----------



## Justin Walker (Dec 6, 2006)

Since every DTG printer and ink set are profiled differently, it would be pretty tough to tell you exactly what would work for you, given the particular print settings and resolution you are using..... Randy offered a great suggestion to print some color swatches, then pick the color that best fits what you are looking for.

Remember that the colors will look different when printed on various garment brands, styles, colors, etc - there are many variables that can effect the color output and accuracy. I have found that using a higher-resolution print setting allows for greater ink saturation, allowing you to reproduce more vibrant colors; try setting your machine to whatever "AWESOME" setting it came with (highest resolutions, strong underbase, etc) and choose a tightly woven shirt to print on that provides a great surface for the ink...... These steps, together, should allow you to push your color limits a little further.

Once you are comfortable that you are using the highest settings on your printer and everything is firing at 100%, whip up a few color swatches and see what happens!


----------



## KDKshop (Jan 1, 2011)

Either one of those pantones will be better than what I am getting now. I'll try those CMYK values, though I think I have before. I print with the DTG the name/orig. from SWF.
Mostly I print this color on Hanes 100% white cotton tees.
It is so flat and muted, I wish it would pop more.



KDKshop said:


> I have tried and tried to get a ROYAL BLUE to print right on my DTG. It is either too light or too purple.
> What is the CMYK value you are using for Royal Blue?


----------



## shughey (Jul 22, 2010)

Here is several rgb charts I printed way back. These only represent 3 out of over a dozen. These are printed on white gildan 2000 Tee's

Now I am posting them as a reference but not one you can use directly as this is using my RIP ( Multi RIP) and my inks ( T-Print).

However if you look you can see there is a huge difference on where the colors fall and also density. This is because each one uses a different ICC loaded into the RIP. These are all defaults that came with the RIP. 

I had problems obtaining colors especially is some photo's. Could not figure it out until I did all the charts and I could see why some colors had a narrow range....yellow greens were a pain.

Anyway, I no longer used the default RIP profile but instead changed to using 2....depending on what I was printing...ie say vector graphics will solid color fills...or photo's.

You can also see that the ICC changes saturation and ink levels. Which makes sense since they are really written for different print media.

Anyway, just a thought when you print the RGB charts you may want to try different profiles in the RIP.

Nothing was changed in these prints accept the profile used!! I chose ones that were vastly different from each other. You can see on the top example ( the profile I normally use) it is close but some colors are not obtainable. The bottom two are not used but are there for examples.

Some of the others I use look close to the top but the color ranges shift a bit. I use them in cases where a photograph may print better depending on dominant colors.

So look at the bottom chart and see where Royal blues closest allie is...then look on the printed example ...usually not close...although sometimes.









Here is the actual chart for comparison...hope it helps


----------



## KDKshop (Jan 1, 2011)

thank you! that rally makes a visual understanding!
Looking at the top pic profile, I am looking for about the T12/T14 - B12 range..... but I am getting around B8.


----------



## shughey (Jul 22, 2010)

KDKshop said:


> thank you! that rally makes a visual understanding!
> Looking at the top pic profile, I am looking for about the T12/T14 - B12 range..... but I am getting around B8.


Yep...that be what happens....epsecially in certain color ranges. Blues are a funny one...well.sometimes not so funny.
Spot colors seem to be the pain....I don't have as much of an issue in most photo printing....but spot colors like blues....man.

Anyway print out the RGB chart through the RIP and then cross reference.
I would assume you have the charts already but...if not I downloaded them from MultiRip here. Should also have the hex chart for adjusting RGB values to the printed chart.
CMYK & RGB Color Charts - MultiRIP Sublimation, Transfers, Photograph and Direct-to-Garment Printing RIP Softwares


----------



## KDKshop (Jan 1, 2011)

SWEET! I ran a test print on the same white T I am using, picked the color that matched closest to what I am looking for, and mwoolah!
It looks great..... also I will use this for REDS... another tricky one!


----------



## shughey (Jul 22, 2010)

KDKshop said:


> SWEET! I ran a test print on the same white T I am using, picked the color that matched closest to what I am looking for, and mwoolah!
> It looks great..... also I will use this for REDS... another tricky one!


Cool!!!!!.

Yah without running the RGB chart it is a WAG ( Wild #ss Guess)


----------

